# Disabled US VETS



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Got this from Kelly of the SAH folks
The VFW in Angeles City has invited me (and VA leadership has approved) to come and give a “Specially Adapted Housing (SAH)” briefing. Tentatively set for Thursday, 03/05/2015.

As I get more info I'll post it here


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

That would be very helpful to many of us.

Thank you in advance.

Cheers


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Kelly will provide specifics to me as soon as he gets them I'll then share them and any specifics he provides.
I can tell you it works I had my bathroom and kitchen remodeled 

Department of Veterans Affairs representative dealing specifically with the Special Adapted Housing Program will visit the Philippines in March 2015.
During his visit here he will conduct a briefing and provide individual assistance to Veterans at VFW Post 2485, Angeles City. The date and time will be announced as soon as finalized. He will also visit other areas in the Philippines, as well as Korea.

All Veterans who have been notified of their eligibility, or believe they may be qualified for this program, as well as Veterans Organization Service Officers should plan to attend.
Below is the VA letter announcing the visit as well as the program questionnaire.
John Gilbert
Commander
VFW District 7

VA SAH Visit | DAV 3 Philippines


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Great Info c_acton98! I am certainly interested in attending both events...yours, (March 5th), and the VA rep, (sometime in March - date and time to be announced), when he comes to the Philippines. However; I have never been to Angeles City and I do not know where the VFW Post is located. Will "any" taxi driver know where to find this location? Or can you give some directions on where and how to find this facility? I would be coming from the Manila Metro area...

My disability qualifies me for this grant and my medical situation will worsen as the years go by and I need to apply for this service to have some alterations made to my home...particularly in the kitchen and bath areas.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Great Info c_acton98! I am certainly interested in attending both events...yours, (March 5th), and the VA rep, (sometime in March - date and time to be announced), when he comes to the Philippines. However; I have never been to Angeles City and I do not know where the VFW Post is located. Will "any" taxi driver know where to find this location? Or can you give some directions on where and how to find this facility? I would be coming from the Manila Metro area...
> 
> My disability qualifies me for this grant and my medical situation will worsen as the years go by and I need to apply for this service to have some alterations made to my home...particularly in the kitchen and bath areas.


Tune Hotel is a five minute walk from it. Look at Google maps. It's around the corner from the VFW.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Do you have any good suggestions for reputable contractors who might make these necessary repairs or remodels for a Disabled Vet? Or will the VA allow a veteran to do some of the work themselves if qualified to do so? Or does that get into situations where we are not allowed to do any work ourselves on our own homes in the Philippines?
> 
> Are there building code restrictions or municipal ordinances that keep a property owner from doing work themselves here?
> 
> I have some serious disabilities from my time in the military but I did build several homes myself over the years in the US and quite capable of doing much of the work with a good helper, provided I will be allowed to do it without getting hassled.


I'll send you a PM


----------



## DAV3 (Feb 10, 2015)

Great info to pass along to community of the Disabled American Veterans in the Philippines who may be interested in the “Specially Adapted Housing (SAH)” briefing.

Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Welcome*



DAV3 said:


> Great info to pass along to community of the Disabled American Veterans in the Philippines who may be interested in the “Specially Adapted Housing (SAH)” briefing.
> 
> Thanks


DAV3, Welcome to Expat Forum. My wife and I enjoyed lunch over at the VFW just a few days ago.

After you have made at least five (5) good posts, you will be able to post links to any of the VFW/DAV and or embassy outreach or other information posts here on the site. Also you will then be able to utilize the private messaging system that is included here in the site.



Best Regards

Jet Lag
Site Moderator


----------

